# Felix SonnyBoy LISTEN TO THIS



## wokofshame (Apr 3, 2011)

this is my boy right here I havent seen him here hes probably eaten a space potato and met a leprechaun woman by now
Best shit you'll ever hear anywhere


Felix Sonnyboy Wilson Music | Listen for Free and Download


----------



## joaquim33 (Aug 30, 2011)

this fella played in my home town turners falls under the town gazebo at 'concerts on the common' for a bunch of old ladies and gents in lawn chairs and my friends and i about 6 years ago, he was a little baby faced boy back then. it was a awesome show, he came back to house with us afterwards and hung out. nice guy.


----------

